# great site...



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Wow, one of the best site out there!


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

Ghazafar's very active in the hobby. He's had at least one pic published that I know of on the cover of FAMA.


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

Ghazanfar is an amazing photographer, aquascaper, and aquarist, and also very, very personable. I have the utmost respect for him and his work.

Another awesome site is Erik Leung's (another very nice gentleman) e-Aquaria.


----------



## Steve Hampton (Jul 22, 2002)

2la said:


> Ghazanfar is an amazing photographer, aquascaper, and aquarist, and also very, very personable. I have the utmost respect for him and his work.


Agreed, but one could very easily exchange the name Tula and Ghazanfar and have an equally fit description. And you've been published too. I'll add that both are very humble and honest, two very important traits.


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

Yes, thanks very kindly, Steve, but only one of us has mad HTML skills, and it ain't me.

_Yet_...


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

WESTLEY
... tr ... oooo .... luv...

Everybody stares at Westley lying there on the bench. 

INIGO
True love. You heard him. You could not ask for a more noble cause than that.

MIRACLE MAX
Sonny, true love is the greatest thing in the world. Except for a nice MLT, a mutton, lettuce and tomato sandwich, where the mutton is nice and lean and the tomato is ripe. They're so perky, I love that. But that's not what he said. He distinctly said "tula." And, as we all know, "tula" means "to grow." So he was probably planting tanks, and he OD'd on plantex--


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Gomer said:


> WESTLEY
> ... tr ... oooo .... luv...
> 
> Everybody stares at Westley lying there on the bench.
> ...


"The Princess Bride". It's a classic!


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

gotta love that movie.


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

One of my all time favorites.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

An underrated classic!

Mike


----------



## Knetter (Nov 4, 2003)

Do you mind if i don't know where you guys talking about :? :?: :?


----------

